# Quarter Sawn White Oak Pricing: Is this a good deal?



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

So I went in search of some Quarter Sawn White Oak today for a small mission/A&C clock I'm going to build… I found someone in town that has 4/4 rough qswo for $2.50 a board foot… Is that a good price? I know Bell Forest has it for 6 something/bf but they're the only other source I know of…

It's all under 6" wide which is fine by me since my jointer is only a 6" and I'd have to saw anything else down to the appropriate width anyways… Should I buy up a good supply of it at that price? It's been in town for a few years just hanging around inside a warehouse so it's drier than the US Government's Piggy Bank and certainly ready to be put to good use… And at that price it's cheaper than the premium kiln dried doug fir 2×4s at BORG…

If I did my math right they have nearly 1,500bf of the stuff…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

have you been able to see the wood? If it's good stuff, I'd go for the deal


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I was able to look through the top couple layers, it's not all straight as an arrow but it is all flat and looks free of twist… I picked up about 8bf to build a couple clocks and see how it handles and how it looks once it's milled… I may be able to talk them down a bit if I buy a big qty… and probably even more if I took it all… but I'm not sure how much of a deal this actually is since I've never really bought qswo…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Buy it … at $2.50bf you should feel like wearing a mask.

Most places around here (Western Wisconsin) don't even have QSWO, and the red oak runs north of $4bf.

-Gerry


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Buy it, yesterday.


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

So anxious to see what it looks like I milled some down and gave it a quick swipe with some mineral spirits… It looks decent to me…


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

I should mention after dimensioning it to a perfectly square and coplanar piece it went from 4 1/2" to 4 1/4" wide (though I trimmed the second edge a bit heavy) and it's 51/64" thick (1/16" over 3/4")


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks like pretty good qtr sawn oak. The best price I can get if for here in Utah is about $4.50 per bd ft. At 2.50 I would by all I could use and then some… If the width is what you need.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a great price. Don't hesitate. Buy it.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Far cheaper than anything you could buy in Oklahoma


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mark, I would have to chime in with another buy it! Here in Kentucky, where oak is plentiful, rough QSWO runs me $4.50 a bf for FAS grade. I agree with Gerry's comment about wearing a mask if you decide to buy it.


----------



## Nels (Dec 10, 2013)

Just paid $3.60 per bf here in Metro Atlanta. I would think $5 would be the price for small quainties.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I buy most of my lumber from local sawyers. Just be aware that you may have to dry it a bit, if it is not already kiln dried. It is well worth the extra effort in my book.

Nice looking stock by the way.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'd buy 'em out. If you can find it at all in Albuquerque, it's not less that about twice that. In fact, that's about what I (have to) pay for 8/4 poplar.


----------



## nuttree (Apr 19, 2009)

If it were me or if I were planning a trip to your region. I would drive there with my enclosed 18' trailer and offer him $2/bf for all of it. It would be a deal at about $3.50 here.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I suspect since the original post was over 2 1/2 years ago, he's probably made his decision! I can get it for that price, but not dry, drying usually adds a little, and it's hit or miss as to what my supplier has in stock.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

That's a good price your talking $8.50 a bf at my local hardwood supplier for quarter sawn surfaced on two faces.


----------

